# New M&P9c



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I picked up an M&P9c Yesterday. I traded for it at one of the local outdoor ranges so I got to shoot it right away. I took it straight out to the range and cleaned it, then put 600 rounds of various ammo through it, including WWB, Independence, CCI Blazer, all 115gr. Then switched to defense ammo including, Speer gold dot (124 gr), Remington Golden sabers (147gr) and Hornady TAP (124gr). The gun functioned flawlessly through all ammo and never hiccupped once. Part of the range was closed for classes so my choices were 10 yards or 30 yards ranges. I chose 10 yards for the first 400 rounds and was able to keep my normal softball sized groupings at both the 10-yard and the 30-yard ranges. This gun is everything the service model is just a little shorter in the grip and barrel. It even comes with the 3 different back-straps. It came with two mags one with the grip extension and one flush. I prefer the mag with the extension since I have large hands. The flush mag does not throw my first shot off but my follow up shots can be a little off since the gun moves a little in my hand if I can't get my pinky on it, also I tend to fumble when drawing with flush mount mags on compact guns. I had this same experience with my Beretta 9000s so I will be ordering more mags with the extension. The flush mag has it's purpose even for those of us with big mitts, such as when wearing tighter clothing or on the rare occasion when I need to go on the ankle. I had been carrying the Beretta 84 for the past six months but it was taking a hell of a beating so I wanted to go back to a polymer carry gun. I sold my XD 9SC a few months ago because I just did not care for it so I shot a couple of compact Glocks last week and as much as I want to like them I just don't get along with them. Since I like the M&P so much I decided to go with the compact. I normally would not by a gun that has been on the market for such a short time but I have dealt with S&W customer service before and if it goes bad they will fix it so I saw little gamble in purchasing it. I even picked up an Insight XML rail light for it, hoping to make this my all in one gun. I like owning several different guns but it tends to put me through agony as to which one to carry at what times. So my wife has her fingers crossed that this will be THE carry gun that will last me for several years.:anim_lol:

Wow that got real long,,,,sorry.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Glad to hear you like it. Its a great gun.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good for you Max. I don't think you can go wrong with S&W as I hear nothing but good about their customer service. Good luck with your new gun.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

After reading a review on Gunblast.com it turns out the mags from the service model will work in the compact models giving them more capacity and versatility. I tried it and it does work fitting very tight without any wiggle room. I also noticed in the new American Handgunner that there is also now an M&P revolver. Seems S&W will be making a complete line of M&P firearms in all types of platforms and calibers.


----------

